
Genetically Altering Ecosystems - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/this-man-is-genetically-altering-ecosystems-to-save-them-from-climate-change
======
x5n1
Signs of things to come. Only a matter of time until we have to do this to
humans because the planet or the economic system can no longer sustain human
life. I give it at most another 1,000 years... more like 300-400 years to be
more conservative.

It's funny we create all of these things, they are not pushed upon us. Yet we
act as if we have no choice in the matter.

